# December Photo Contest



## Megora

Baby Danny with Sammy.


----------



## Terri70

Mom!!! It's lookin' at me!!! (Gunner when he was 5 mos.)


----------



## Reese9

Reese's first trip to Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Brave

This one makes me all gooey inside. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC

Champ and his football...which he still has


----------



## Claudia M

First time learning "table" dinner manners.


----------



## Barkr

*D n A the good old days;-)*

1998 Dusty(left) Amber(right) 12wks litter mates


----------



## ferreira

My Phoebe the day we got her. (the one looking at the camera)


----------



## Always51

Napoleon..the day we brought him home..he was a cutie!


----------



## gretzky

Oh the joys of puppies! Here is Gretzky 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Always51

all this cuteness!!!puppy overload!!


----------



## MelMcGarry

Tucker and his stick!


----------



## Mayve

Sage at about 3-4 months. She still does this look when I catch her doing something she isn't supposed too...I don't even have to say anything, she sees me and looks away lol!


----------



## lhowemt

*A relaxing Sunday morning*

This was one of my best Sunday mornings ever. Sitting on the dog couch on the patio, after Pearl FINALLY expended her morning energy. This was her first nap on me, the first of many. My heart was singing. She was just a mess from rooting around and playing.


----------



## Tennyson

Deaglan and his Mother (Piper) the day I picked him up.
Piper looks so sad.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful

Callie and her favorite toy at the time Mr Wiggles...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

The day we picked Tanner up to take him home <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell

Hannah and Gunner looking like reindeer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo

Oh gosh, I can't handle all the cuteness!!!!

My boys when they were 3 months and 5 months. They'll always be bookends.


----------



## gmammad

Cooper's first day home with us, it took about 10 seconds for us to fall in love with him!


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max on his Gotcha day +1. He is 11 weeks old and already 30 pounds.


----------



## DieselDog

I have so many pictures of Diesel... Hard to choose one! I like this one because this is where he would always sleep. The shelf under the coffee table... I even catch him every now and then trying to squeeze in still ?









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kmullen

This is a tough one.... I have Soooo many!!! But, I will post my funny one of KC helping me Supervise (or lack thereof) cheerleading practice! Can you tell she was having fun??? Haha


----------



## Laurie

This is Austin (on the left) and Lincoln (on the right) the day after Lincoln joined our family.


----------



## Sunpuppy

I call this one, "Why Me?" Shane wasn't overly fond of his puppy brother at first, but they got to be best buddies in no time. They're both gone now, but never forgotten.


----------



## Sunpuppy

One of my favorites of Dillon. Can you see the devil in him? LOL


----------



## Otter

Pebbles. She's still trying to steal blankets...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic pictures everyone-love seeing all these puppy pictures.


----------



## Bentman2

*The little boys and girls are awesome*

All our puppies are so cute and lovable at this age. It is imperative that we hug, kiss, and hold them when they come to us. They need our affection unconditionally. Bentley is only 8 wks in this "crash" picture and 12 wks sitting on the couch. He sends his best to Cooper. :wave:


----------



## Megora

Laurie said:


> This is Austin (on the left) and Lincoln (on the right) the day after Lincoln joined our family.


I just love the tufts of hair standing up on his head - how sweet<:


----------



## PiratesAndPups

My little Lily on the day I brought her home. This is one of my favorite puppy pictures ever.


----------



## lhowemt

This is a terrible theme..... There is NO way I am going to be able to vote for just one -


----------



## Rob's GRs

lhowemt said:


> This is a terrible theme..... There is NO way I am going to be able to vote for just one -


*tobysmommy* is probably going to want to shoot me as well when it comes time to make the poll for voting........... **


----------



## NikB8

This was last year- we got Molson December 8th (a Christmas gift from my boyfriend) and this was right after. He was 9ish weeks when this was taken


----------



## Michele4

This is Murphee hiding from us, I think he was 10 weeks.


----------



## Emz

Samson's first time in the spring sun  about 3 months old


----------



## turtle66

Lilly when she was about 8 weeks old. It doesn't look like that, but she was a handful and I strongly believe that she thought "no" will be her name.


----------



## Neeko13

I can't be in the contest, but wanted to share my puppies, Neeko and & Molson s first Santa pic....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Here is Gunner's first snow!


----------



## OutWest

*Tucker*

I love this picture. It was taken at the end of our second visit to him. We had put him back into the pen, and he looked like he was saying "Don't leave me." We didn't want to, but he had a couple more weeks of "mama time" before we could take him home, LOL.


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is Yogi's first recall when we called his name and he came running to us with such joy!


----------



## Pammie

Seeing *this* is why when we say "no more puppies!" our solemn pledge goes flying out the door!
My fluffy 9 week old lovebug Bryley :heartbeat


----------



## olliversmom

OMG. Cant stand it. These are just the cutest pics!


----------



## CStrong73

Oh wow....so hard to choose just one!
I think this is one of my favorites.


----------



## olliversmom

After a long walk around the yard. He crashed a minute later.


----------



## Rob's GRs

*This is not an entry !!*

*This is not an entry !!*

I just want to through my favorite puppy picture of my first Golden Lyndi. This was taken back in the end of 1999.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly sleeping on my BF's lap:


----------



## dexter0125

This is one of my absolute favorite pictures of Dexter.
About 2 1/2 months old here. Those eyes :heartbeat


----------



## tobysmommy

Rob's GRs said:


> *tobysmommy* is probably going to want to shoot me as well when it comes time to make the poll for voting........... **


LOL! Never. I don't get mad - I just get even.


----------



## lennym

Lenny chilling out..!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom

One of my favorite pictures of Riley from his gotcha day


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovesandwich

Ah, so many to choose from! 

Here's Sandwich at 12 weeks, finding a cozy spot in our bed. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51

I think I give up ...you ALL win!!!!..how on earth do you pick a winner from these pix?????


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Always51 said:


> I think I give up ...you ALL win!!!!..how on earth do you pick a winner from these pix?????


I agree, they're all fantastic. 

LOVE seeing all these beautiful and so adorable pups.


----------



## lhowemt

ilovesandwich said:


> Ah, so many to choose from!
> 
> Here's Sandwich at 12 weeks, finding a cozy spot in our bed.
> View attachment 305001
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love sandwich! Oh wait, that's you! What a cuties

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NikB8

Looking at all the adorable pics is giving me puppy fever!!


----------



## Rubyftw

Ruby playing in the snow today!


----------



## Shellbug

My sweet Thor 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darcylee

Maximus sleeping against the couch - about 2 1/2 months old.


----------



## Alaska7133

This is Miss Tiger when she came home in the summer of '99. 

So many wonderful photos, I don't want to pick!


----------



## Gwen

My Thai Thai! Thai is now 3 years old & loves the snow just as much as he did as a puppy.


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog (Samantha) wants out...


----------



## Ivyacres

All these Pics are just adorable. How can anyone be expected to pick just one!

Here's our Honey, she loves the snow.


----------



## Capt Jack

Capt Jacks first St Patty's Day Parade. Always serious.


----------



## ziggyzoe

Here is Ziggy & Zoe. 9 years & 9 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MelMcGarry

This is going to be soooooo hard to choose! Gorgeous pups, everyone!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just a reminder about the December Photo Contest. 

If you haven't entered a picture of your puppy, past or present, do so now.

Great entries so far, it's really going to be hard to pick just one!

*
"PUPPIES PAST OR PRESENT"*​
So let's indulge in a little cuteness overload and see all those photos of your Golden Puppies, past or present. If you have a picture of your Golden when it was a puppy, or you currently have a puppy, post an adorable photo of puppyhood for us all to coo over.


As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. 

*We will take entries until Friday, December 27th.*


----------



## OutWest

This contest is proving that there is no such thing as a ugly Golden puppy.


----------



## Roushbabe

Oh man... 

I literally have 3,568 photos of Keisel from the day he was born to 6 months. LOL! A little obsessed?? I just went through a bunch of them, I can't pick the 'cutest' one, but man did it put a huge smile on my face remembering when Keisel looked like a little fluff ball. I even watch videos of him this age, and boy what a joy he was at times lol. 

Anyways, enough of my ramble.. this is Keisel at 8 weeks running towards me with what I believe is the happiest expression!


----------



## xoerika620xo

one of my surprisingly favorite memories of chester when he was a pup. i miss him being that small, however i don't miss the messes he would make.


----------



## TheBradyBunch

He used be such a fluff ball 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy

*BUMP*
I know there are more puppy photos out there... :curtain:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Here's baby Brinkley!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise

*This is not an entry*

but this picture is a personal favorite of mine....

2 week old puppy


----------



## tcamp33

Ryle grace Campbell. Still loves to sleep with her head on a pillow. Silly princess.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tcamp33

Roushbabe said:


> Oh man...
> 
> I literally have 3,568 photos of Keisel from the day he was born to 6 months. LOL! A little obsessed?? I just went through a bunch of them, I can't pick the 'cutest' one, but man did it put a huge smile on my face remembering when Keisel looked like a little fluff ball. I even watch videos of him this age, and boy what a joy he was at times lol.
> 
> Anyways, enough of my ramble.. this is Keisel at 8 weeks running towards me with what I believe is the happiest expression!


I LOVE this photo. You can see such joy and freedom there. Adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catalina

Here are my two within 5 minutes of meeting on Murphy's first day with us.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

This is Tucker at 7 weeks old. He is now 7 years old  Time sure does fly!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*December Photo Contest-get your entries submitted!*

"PUPPIES PAST OR PRESENT"

So let's indulge in a little cuteness overload and see all those photos of your Golden Puppies, past or present. If you have a picture of your Golden when it was a puppy, or you currently have a puppy, post an adorable photo of puppyhood for us all to coo over.


As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, December 27th.


----------



## Terri70

For some reason my picture isn't showing up on page 1, so Here it is again.

Mom!!! It's looking at me!


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok I messed up this one and will try again


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley at 9 or 10 wks. I love the eyes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Souvik

Fido at nearly 8 months


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*A reminder, tomorrow, FRIDAY, DEC. 27TH, is the LAST day to submit your entry for the December Photo Contest. *


"PUPPIES PAST OR PRESENT"​
So let's indulge in a little cuteness overload and see all those photos of your Golden Puppies, past or present. If you have a picture of your Golden when it was a puppy, or you currently have a puppy, post an adorable photo of puppyhood for us all to coo over.


As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, December 27th.


----------



## Katduf

Stormy's first play in the mud. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan

*My angel Cody*

Cody as froggy doggy puppy...


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I haven't been on the board much lately, so I missed this thread. There are so many pictures of gorgeous puppies. 

This one of Maddie was taken a week after we brought her home. She was 3 and a half months old. Obviously the one in my signature. She's still as ornery as she looks (just not bitey).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*TODAY is the LAST DAY to submit your entry in the December Photo Contest!
*

*"PUPPIES PAST OR PRESENT"​*
So let's indulge in a little cuteness overload and see all those photos of your Golden Puppies, past or present. If you have a picture of your Golden when it was a puppy, or you currently have a puppy, post an adorable photo of puppyhood for us all to coo over.


As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, December 27th.


----------

